# Bas Rutten vs Ruben Villarreal



## Andrew Green (Jul 25, 2006)

[yt]UZvD5y8hhlI[/yt]

Ouch...  bet that's a sore leg for a few days...


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 25, 2006)

Of course we expected a win with this one...but awesome fight. Bas basically knocked his opponents kneecap out of place.

Bas is my favorite fighter in the sport still to date; but both fighters showed a lot of class all the same. Villarreal hadn't even been preping for a match and fought anyways with 2 days notice? Gotta have respect for that! 

Paul


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 25, 2006)

I think it was less then that...

But definately got to respect someone that steps in the ring with Bas on that short of notice


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey....maybe the ref should have stopped it before the knee kick because Bas was going to win anyways....you know, just like the Tito and Shamrock fight...? Badabump! lol...sorry, I had to make my little joke!  :lol:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 25, 2006)

Well he wasn't intelligently defending he leg kicks before that...


----------



## Deadlyknees (Jul 26, 2006)

Looked good after such a long lay off.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have all of Bas's fights on dvd, he is one of my favorite fighters.  I still hope that he fights Kimo again.  It would also be nice to see him fight Ken Shamrock one more time since 2 of his losses were against him in Pancrase.

Anyways very impressive win after a long lay off.


----------



## Deadlyknees (Jul 31, 2006)

He did look like he was getting gassed though.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

great video, i loved it. thanx


----------



## SUPERMAN .45 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bas is my kind of fighter, long live Bas Rutten.


----------

